# rate integrity



## Evi

Γεια σας

Μήπως είναι η ακεραιότητα των τιμών;

*Rate integrity *(16.9 percent of comments) was another area of concern. Respondents were concerned about the impact of discounts on the long-term rate integrity of the hotel and the difficulty that the hotel might face with increasing rates again after a prolonged period of offering discounted rates.


----------



## cougr

Evi said:


> Γεια σας
> 
> Μήπως είναι η ακεραιότητα των τιμών;
> 
> *Rate integrity *(16.9 percent of comments) was another area of concern. Respondents were concerned about the impact of discounts on the long-term rate integrity of the hotel and the difficulty that the hotel might face with increasing rates again after a prolonged period of offering discounted rates.


----------



## glavkos

"Ακεραιότητα των τιμών" ..δεν φαίνεται να έχει νόημα στα ελληνικά, γιατί : 

α. Οι τιμές δεν έχουν ηθικές ιδιότητες 
β. Δεν εκφράζονται αποκλειστικά με ακέραιους αριθμούς (π.χ. η τιμή του ψωμιού μπορεί να είναι 1,30 ευρώ ανά χιλιόγραμμο)

Μήπως εδώ μιλά για σταθερότητα των τιμών;


----------



## cougr

glavkos said:


> "Ακεραιότητα των τιμών" ..δεν φαίνεται να έχει νόημα στα ελληνικά, γιατί :
> 
> α. Οι τιμές δεν έχουν ηθικές ιδιότητες
> β. Δεν εκφράζονται αποκλειστικά με ακέραιους αριθμούς (π.χ. η τιμή του ψωμιού μπορεί να είναι 1,30 ευρώ ανά χιλιόγραμμο)
> 
> Μήπως εδώ μιλά για σταθερότητα των τιμών;



Πάντως, καλώς ή κακώς, έτσι έχει περάσει στην ξενοδοχειακή ορολογία. Εκτός από την "ηθική" ακεραιότητα  υπάρχουν και άλλες έννοιες της λέξης εξ ου και οι όροι δομική ~, εδαφική ~, σωματική ~, περιφερειακή ~, λεξική ~ κοκ. 

Ο όρος "σταθερότητα των τιμών" (price stability) εννοεί κάτι διαφορετικό.


----------



## elineo

Νομίζω οτι το _Rate _δεν πρέπει να το δούμε εδώ σαν τιμή. Μάλλον σαν αναλογία η ρυθμός αύξησης ( ή μείωσης) μου πάει.


----------



## glavkos

cougr said:


> Πάντως, καλώς ή κακώς, έτσι έχει περάσει στην ξενοδοχειακή ορολογία. Εκτός από την "ηθική" ακεραιότητα  υπάρχουν και άλλες έννοιες της λέξης εξ ου και οι όροι δομική ~, εδαφική ~, σωματική ~, περιφερειακή ~, λεξική ~ κοκ.
> 
> Ο όρος "σταθερότητα των τιμών" (price stability) εννοεί κάτι διαφορετικό.



Αλλά και πάλι δεν το πιάνω ...Σε απλά ελληνικά ή και πιο περίπλοκα τι σημαίνει;


----------



## cougr

glavkos said:


> Αλλά και πάλι δεν το πιάνω ...Σε απλά ελληνικά ή και πιο περίπλοκα τι σημαίνει;



Γεια σου γλαύκε,

Ο όρος "ακεραιότητα των τιμών" (rates or price integrity), σε γενικές γραμμές αναφέρεται στη διατήρηση των τιμών, όσο το δυνατό περισσότερο, σε ένα επίπεδο που αντανακλά την γενική αξία του προϊόντος ή υπηρεσίας που προσφέρει μια εταιρία, σε αντίθεση με την αδιάκριτη παροχή εκπτώσεων που στην πραγματικότητα μπορεί να υπονομεύσουν την αποδοτικότητα της και να μειώσουν την εταιρική της ταυτότητα ή εικόνα.


----------



## glavkos

cougr said:


> Γεια σου γλαύκε,
> 
> Ο όρος "ακεραιότητα των τιμών" (rates or price integrity), σε γενικές γραμμές αναφέρεται στη διατήρηση των τιμών, όσο το δυνατό περισσότερο, σε ένα επίπεδο που αντανακλά την γενική αξία του προϊόντος ή υπηρεσίας που προσφέρει μια εταιρία, σε αντίθεση με την αδιάκριτη παροχή εκπτώσεων που στην πραγματικότητα μπορεί να υπονομεύσουν την αποδοτικότητα της και να μειώσουν την εταιρική της ταυτότητα ή εικόνα.



Ευχαριστώ


----------

